# Will a 811 remote work with a 211?



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

Will an 811 remote can work on a 211 receiver?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

prsat said:


> Will an 811 remote work on a 211 receiver?


It should work. Just make sure the remote address matches the receiver address.

My remote on my 501 went out. All I did was take my spare remote for my 622, match the remote address to the 501 address, and I was good to go.


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

Skates said:


> It should work. Just make sure the remote address matches the receiver address.
> 
> My remote on my 501 went out. All I did was take my spare remote for my 622, match the remote address to the 501 address, and I was good to go.


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I had an 811 remote and it wouldn't work on my 211. And yes, I did try matching the remote address.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Suomi said:


> I had an 811 remote and it wouldn't work on my 211. And yes, I did try matching the remote address.


The difference might be the UHF remote for the 811. If it is a UHF Pro, then it won't work with the 211. Check the logo at the bottom of the remote.


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

Skates said:


> The difference might be the UHF remote for the 811. If it is a UHF Pro, then it won't work with the 211. Check the logo at the bottom of the remote.


 Mines have the logo I may have to check on Ebay. Thanks guys for your expertise.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

prsat said:


> Mines have the logo I may have to check on Ebay. Thanks guys for your expertise.


I don't think I showed much "expertise" this time. :sure:


----------

